# Where can i buy Metallic silver/Chrome adhesive sheets/tape?



## Anonymous (13 Mar 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get this stuff because i've been looking for months now and i can't find it anywhere? It needs to be the real shiny hardwaring stuff. I've seen something like it on DIY programs where they've used it in the kitchen which gives a metallic mirror effect. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Aragorn (13 Mar 2004)

Not exactly sure what you mean there PCam86. Can you describe what it's for??
I find signmakers to be useful for sourcing all kinds of unusual materials.

A


----------



## thomaskennedy (13 Mar 2004)

in my local B&Q they do some shiny metal sheets and strips.....

ask in ur local one see if they do it!

hope this helps


Tom


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mar 2004)

well its not actually metal that i'm after. It's just like a decorative metallic/mirrored looking tape or adhesive sheet.


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Mar 2004)

I think the stuff you want is mylar film. It is used for dozens of things and comes in mirrored finishes as well as other coatings.

Try this link for example
http://www.bullnet.co.uk/shops/hydro/mylar.htm


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mar 2004)

any ideas of a good place i can get this? Where can i see some pictures of this?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mar 2004)

Could i buy Mylar film that is completely silver/chrome coloured? :?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2004)

If I were looking for mylar film, I'd probably try a model making shop. The kind of place that sells stuff to folks who make radio control aircraft and so on. I think they use mylar or similar films for covering the airframes of them. Of course, I have been known to be wrong on one or two occasions  

AG


----------



## Dog (4 Apr 2004)

You could try here: http://www.katco.uk.com/mandm.htm or http://www.boyracersigns.co.uk/specialistvinyl.htm


----------

